# Today's water level



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

First three pictures were 12/24/2011, next three are today (so far).
The creek is arisin and its araging. It's even flowing strong in front of(and some under) my boathouse.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Be careful Duke. In 1970 or 71 there was a similar rain event. There was so much trash coming off the then bare creek banks that is actually blocked the passage under the bridge. 
The water was 3 feet over the bulkheads above the bridge for several hours.
I know you are up on stilts but might in up with a beach/patio.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hopefully it gets high enough to get the boat out sometime soon!!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I haven't seen a lot of large trees being pushed down the creek yet, but when the water came back after the Rita espisode, there were huge trees tumbling by. I thought it was early 90s when the bridge got clogged.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Look, there really is water under my boathouse; still very shallow but it's there


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The great rains of 1970 brought the lake up the last eight feet.
The flow of saw logs, tree tops and trash from years of Southland Paper Co. logging up Sandy, Kickapoo and Rocky Creeks came down stream in huge rafts. It soon blocked the bridge and backed water into several mobile home subdivision up Kickapoo. Enough that propane tanks, boats still on trailers, mobile homes and even Southland's two hundred foot wooden decked bridge across the upper Kickapoo soon floated down and filled the area above the bridge.
There was even a half of a double wide mobile home hung up in the trees on the west side of the creek half way between Triple Creek and Broken Arrow.
I had an eighteen foot ski barge that I used as a salvage boat. In one afternoon I must have towed twenty propane tanks, boats and even the bridge up into the Triple Creek channel.
I tried to get every thing back to the rightful owners. I was surprised when two Southland guys showed up and offered me $1500 to get their bridge deck back.
Sure! Have at it.!
I found out later that there was about $5000 in hardwood decking and big beams. 
Oh well what I got for it paid for my labor, gas and a new trolling motor and they were happy to get the bridge back.
Texas highway guys used a truck crane and lots of sweat to clear the clog in the bridge. It took two days. Every time they would get the water flowing more trash would wash in and stop it again. 
Before the flood, a person could sit on the bank in the Triple Creek campground and catch a big mess of crappie with just a cane pole. The flood scattered them to every point on the compass. There has been millions of dollars spent since then trying to find them.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

interesting post sunbeam..........thanks for the history....


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The lost crappie tribe, unhooked adventure.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the pics Duke. I think that I could launch my boat now. That is, after I buy two new batteries. sad2sm Now if I could just find the time. Oh well, ces't la vie.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very nice Duke, here's hoping for more rain still!


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

we need to have a boat launching party kickapoo duke


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I remember when it snowed and it was a novelty.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I bet you are liking the look off all that water under your dock Duke.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Oh yeah, just hope I don't get too anxious and get stuck trying to get out before there's enough water. Hmmm, maybe I should try tomorrow?


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Oh yeah, just hope I don't get too anxious and get stuck trying to get out before there's enough water. Hmmm, maybe I should try tomorrow?


Duke let me know I'm sure there is a few of us 2coolers that would come over and watch I mean help lol
James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Trinity_Watershed.png


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The upper river now contains enough water to fill the lake to 131.0 elevation. It might take another five to seven days to get here but I am sure you can be fishing by this week end.
It might be mud cats at first but the creeks should be clear by spring. LOL


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Sunbeam said:


> The upper river now contains enough water to fill the lake to 131.0 elevation. It might take another five to seven days to get here but I am sure you can be fishing by this week end.
> It might be mud cats at first but the creeks should be clear by spring. LOL


That is some good news.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> The upper river now contains enough water to fill the lake to 131.0 elevation. It might take another five to seven days to get here but I am sure you can be fishing by this week end.
> It might be mud cats at first but the creeks should be clear by spring. LOL


might have to get a bottle of champagne to christen the launcing of my boat again:doowapsta


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

At 2:30 it needed 1/16" to be at 130.0. Should be 130.2 by noon tomorrow and full by next Sat/Sun.
There is a huge slug of water from Dallas down past Trinidad. That is 100 miles of river 17.0 feet deep. That should do the job.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

So I should be fishing in my boat by next week???


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow! You are saying the lake will be full!?
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Here are some pictures of the local creeks around Polk County this morning.

The 1 gate open at the tail race, and the area just before the 3278 bridge.
Both sides of Long King at Gokey's going into Goodrich from the dam area.
The rail road bridge before the drive into the 59 ramp, & the water blocked 
drive.
The Trinity at 59.
You can see Long King is pumping some water into the river like a lot gates were open below the dam.
I could not get down to the river because of the flodding underneath the bridge, but you can tell that the river past Long King is way up and muddy, while till low and green below the dam with one gate open.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice pics Duke and SS, The tra site showed over 4 inches of rain at the dam River flowing strong down stream. I have been checking the Lake level daily ,it had been a slow rise the last two weeks. Sunbeam is the Lake professor and full of it!! 
( lake history) that is.

Ready to catch some cats .


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

some really great news!!!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I'm at the office today and saw someone loading their boat at the ramp so evidently the public ramp at the end of FM2457 is open!!!!!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh no there goes those stumps that were 6" above water with the lake down 2'.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

It's kind of exciting to see the trucks with empty trailers in the ramp parking lot again!!!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

As of noon 01/11 it was at elevation 129.97. That is a foot low plus a smidgen.

I assure you that there is enough water in the upper river between Rosser and Oakwood to take care of that smidgen plus most if not all of the remaining foot..

It has not quite reached the Lock n Dam. Maybe the leading edge there by tomorrow noon and at Riverside by late Saturday.

It won't come as a gusher since the last foot is filling the widest part is the lake. Takes more water than it did raising it from 127.0 to 128.0.

We should see a steady rise in the lake all next week.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Just some rough numbers....takes app. 30 billion gallons of water to raise the lake level one foot....that's 130 to 131. My guess is it would be about 3 billion gallons less to go from 129 to 130. 

At 7.5 gallons per cu/ft you could make a rough estimate of how long it might take for a 10,000 cfs increase to provide 30 billion gallons....but then again we can also just wait and see.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay, I'll play! At 10,000 CFS addition, assuming no evaporation loss, it would take just over 4.5 days to raise the lake that final foot. But that doesn't take into account all the other creeks, gullies, ditches, etc. that flow into the lake, so it should rise faster than that. Now if Sunbeam can just get those flowrates on every other feeder, we can nail this thing down a bit.:spineyes:

Just happy to see it rising!
TC


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Dang! I'm getting a headache.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Well, you started it!!!!


----------

